# Frameless glass shower build, ideas please



## b.andrewsmith (Dec 23, 2008)

Also - FYI - the standard reveal size underneath a frameless shower door is 7/16". Which is covered with a clear vinyl sweep that slips on the bottom of the door. Any size larger and you are welcoming leaks or potential problems


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

rotarex said:


> nahh no water, good silicon and red-guard underneath and its good to go, people also says don't use mastic its no good, well the 2 washrooms i just demolished was mastic and they were 30 years old and super minor leak, what you would expect from 30 years


Please tell me this doesn't mean you use mastic for shower walls


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

b.andrewsmith said:


> Also - FYI - the standard reveal size underneath a frameless shower door is 7/16". Which is covered with a clear vinyl sweep that slips on the bottom of the door. Any size larger and you are welcoming leaks or potential problems



Dammmmm, my gosh man you went all out for me, i thank you very much, what your saying is rite, The company im ordering from, is doing the measurements them selves im just doing the install, but like you said some will do it for less, because its such a big peice of glass i am going to let the company do it for me, ill work out a deal with them, THANKS MUCH AGAIN:thumbup:

P.S and the drawing is sweet

PS im not using mastic


----------



## shelf guy (Mar 18, 2007)

I have installed about 100 frameless shower doors and around 500 framed ones.

Trust me when I say that concerning a frameless, there is little to no room for error. It's either right or it is'nt.

Any door that has a metal u-channel track on either the bottom or the sides I consider a pseudo-frameless. To be a "true" frameless it has to have clamps or all fixed panels. Also, I never use the plastic sweep that goes on the bottom of the door. It accomplishes nothing and still drips water everywhere when you open the door out.


----------

